

Metaprogramming JavaScript (presentation slides) - niels
http://www.slideshare.net/danwrong/metaprogramming-javascript

======
boucher
The slideshow is a bunch of JS introduction, and barely any "metaprogramming".
If you are really looking for a good JS read, check out this article:

[http://simon.incutio.com/slides/2006/etech/javascript/js-
rei...](http://simon.incutio.com/slides/2006/etech/javascript/js-
reintroduction-notes.html)

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Thanks. That was a good link. I have bookmarked it.

It's much more explanatory, though. I believe the intent of the main linked
article is a presentation giving more of a tour to what is possible. The
author makes clear at the end that the reader might not get it all -- it's
just an overview.

I didn't find much difference in terms of metaprogramming, however. Were there
any concepts in your article that weren't mentioned in the first one? I might
have missed it.

I'd use the presentation as a way of glossing over the high points, and then
refer somebody to your link as a way of figuring out how it all works.

~~~
boucher
There aren't new concepts, just actual explanations of what the presentation
is talking about.

"I'd use the presentation as a way of glossing over the high points, and then
refer somebody to your link as a way of figuring out how it all works."

Probably a good strategy.

------
tlrobinson
"Nearly everything is a hash... everything else is an Object"

Huh? Objects _are_ basically hash tables/associative arrays in JavaScript...

------
DanielBMarkham
This is a great presentation including small samples of Javascript showing off
all the cool parts. (I'm adding this comment to catch folks that might have
missed the article post but are reading the new comments page) It's a cool
resource for folks wanting to do a quick check of their JavaScript programming
chops.

